# شرح عن الدايود



## م.محمد الجنابي (26 يناير 2009)

_السلام وعليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته _

_اشلونكم يا شباب ان شاء الله بالف خير _

_يا شباب بس اريد شرح عن الدايود _

_وعن تركيب الدايود وياريت الشرح عربي او انكليزي _

_تحياتي للجميع _​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 يناير 2009)

تجد الشرح بالعربى فى الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=30647
"سلسلة مقالات كيف تصمم الدوائر الإلكترونية"


----------



## مهندس ايمن على (27 يناير 2009)

اتفضل اخى شرح مفصل عن الدايود diode:




All Engineering Topics: Semiconductors, diodes, transistors


----------



## محمدالقبالي (27 يناير 2009)

تفضل اخي بالتحميل ​


----------



## asaied (25 سبتمبر 2010)

الله بجداد شرح راع شرح الدايود عملى بصورة


----------



## احمد حسين العبود (25 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وانشاله الموفقيه للجميع


----------



## kh204 (26 أبريل 2011)

للاسف ما استفدنا من التوضيح هادا الملفات كلها بالانجليزي واحنا بدنا بالعربي علشان نفهم
في اسئلة كتيرة عندي اتمنى الاقي اجوبة الها باقرب فرصة
الاسئلة
1 قارن بين الانحياز الامامي والانحياز العكسي للثنائي من حيث منطقة الاستنزاف ومقاومة الوصلة ومرور التيار
2 مالمقصود بمنطقة التشغيل 
3 ما المقصود بالثنائي المثالي
4 ما هي اهم الفروق بين ثنائي السيليكون وثنائي الجرمانيوم
ارجو ان تكون الاجوبة لغوية وواضحة حتى استطيع فهمها وتدوينها بالكتاب
وشكرا لكم وانا اتمنى ان اجد الفائدة هنا في الموقع


----------

